# Cliché Photos or Typical Pics



## Johnboy2978 (Dec 14, 2004)

How about a post of those pics that everyone probably has that have really become a photographer's cliche pics. I'll start with a shot of the Vietnam Memorial which I think makes a beautiful picture, but it's a shot that everyone probably has done. I invisioned maybe a shot of a reflection of a uniformed military personnel saluting the memorial...perhaps another day. 

*Original post gone - link broken *


----------



## LittleMan (Dec 14, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Johnboy2978 (Dec 15, 2004)

guess no one wants to play this one.  Shucks


----------



## tmpadmin (Dec 15, 2004)

Nobody wants to admit they take cliche photos I guess.  I personally don't have any, blub blub blub...


----------



## walter23 (Dec 15, 2004)

Okay, I'll bite:











Unfortunately I sold the above (using this photo in the ad). DIdn't want to maintain it anymore.


----------



## Unimaxium (Dec 15, 2004)

I've got one of the vietnam memorial, too, although it's not as good. It was taken at night. Here it is:





And another cliche photo of a really famous site nearby ...


----------



## JonMikal (Dec 15, 2004)

ah, the Lincoln Memorial - my favorite place to sit and have lunch - enjoy watching the visitors!


----------



## Nytmair (Dec 16, 2004)

Unimaxium said:
			
		

>



that looks somewhat familiar (even though I took my picture at a 2/3's replical that was traveling the country....


----------



## magali (Dec 16, 2004)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> Taken a billion times..... still love it!



you made a very good choice ! it's an international cliché ;-)

here it's mine, a frenchy one :


----------



## Nytmair (Dec 18, 2004)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> Taken a billion times..... still love it!



You are so right, no matter how many times I try to get a shot of the moon... even though it's only been twice so far... I still love the results


----------



## simnine (Dec 19, 2004)

where are all of the graveyard photos?


----------



## cactus waltz (Dec 20, 2004)

Johnboy2978 said:
			
		

> I'll start with a shot of the Vietnam Memorial which I think makes a beautiful picture, but it's a shot that everyone probably has done.



Hah. Never even heard of it before. 


I got a couple of good cliché pictures in mind, though. I try to avoid taking them myself, so I can't show them off.

1. parents/family/friends etc. in front of well known tourist attraction, like your grand parents standing in front of the eiffel tower, or you standing in front of the great wall of china. 

2. erotic black/white pictures of the female body, especially if the picture has a pretentious name like "ode to humanity". bleah. spare me, please.

3. _the party shot_. dear god, the party shot. you know what I mean, a picture with strong flash of two friends partying, all you see are their drunk faces while the background is completely black.


----------



## CrazyAva (Jan 13, 2005)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Canon Fan (Jan 13, 2005)

All of my photo's fit this category where do I start!


----------



## themonko (Jan 13, 2005)

The Golden Gate Bridge...who hasn't taken a picture of this thing that has seen it??


----------



## speciespython (Sep 2, 2005)

Being an Austalian i know that alot of people think they know what austalia is to the average austalian, and not really knowing.
(people tend to see australia as red earth, hot weather, sunny beaches......)
Not say everyone thinks this way .....but i know alot  do.....
just wondering if anyone has any shot of the 'typical' places of their country, (things that go with sayings of locals.....and things you always see...that visitors don't)
here are some of mine.....

a 'typical farm gate' (i don't think many victorian (aust) farm gates ACTULY work, or are in good condition)






My countryside (or in other words....a farm)





thank you...please post...
laura


----------



## Pammi (Sep 2, 2005)

Laura where do you live in the land of Oz


----------



## speciespython (Sep 3, 2005)

I live in south-west victoria. (ok....so most of oz isn't this green ((we do live right next to the wettest part of of vic)) but more then most think is...lol)

laura


----------



## Meysha (Sep 3, 2005)

Oooohhh... I have lots of 'typical' place photos of different places. and yes, if you've been around here a while - you will have seen these photos before in the gallery.

Here's where I live. Ok so ignore the boardwalk and you've got what the area around where I looks like... pretty much. It's all rainforest... or right next door, desert. I live up in Cairns, far north queensland.






Typical Paris:





Another typical Paris:





Typical Greece:





Typical European City Square (badly stitched):





Typical Townsville (city 4hrs drive south of me - very dry hence we call it Brownsville):






too many???


----------



## CrazyAva (Sep 7, 2005)

Hmm, typical stuff I see where I live?  :scratch:  I am in the foothills of the San Bernardino Mountains (southern California)  I am 15 minutes from dessert, 15 minutes from beautiful mountain waterfalls and things................

Regional park, man made lake.  About 5 minutes away.





Directly across the street from me





Something we see a lot of





My view from the grocery parking lot





California desert


----------



## speciespython (Sep 14, 2005)

thanks guys!
just what i was  after!   
i just like to see 'non-postcard' pics of places (although some where good enough  )

thank you again,
laura


----------



## jeroen (Oct 1, 2005)

@Meysha
That jungle shot is great. I love the colours and the soft lighting.


Anyway, how much more Dutch can you get:


----------



## doenoe (Dec 6, 2006)

reviving this thread with a total cliche Swan shot


----------



## Claff (Dec 6, 2006)

Probably 90% of my photos from venturing into DC can be filed under "it's been done".


----------



## sthvtsh (Dec 11, 2006)

I love a lot of these, haha. Especially the swan and  I live up in Cairns and typical farm gate, and the moons.


----------



## timor (Nov 15, 2013)

Meysha said:


> http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y51/Meysha/MontmatreDuo.jpg[/IMG]


This is a great variation !


----------



## Braineack (Nov 15, 2013)

nice thread bump.  7 year old thread you're replying to


----------



## limr (Nov 15, 2013)

Braineack said:


> nice thread bump.  7 year old thread you're replying to



It's kind of appropriate, given this recent thread: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...you-work-hard-getting-pictures-landmarks.html


----------



## snowbear (Aug 30, 2015)

Braineack said:


> nice thread bump.  7 year old thread you're replying to


It's a theme; we're allowed to revive it.

Over and over. 


A slight variation on railroad tracks


----------



## limr (Aug 30, 2015)

Selective color! AND Dutch tilt! 

(In my defense, it was for a blog post, so the tuna cans weren't just a random subject matter. And the tilt..well, it did kinda make a picture of tuna cans slightly more interesting. I mean, they're tuna cans - how many ways are there to make that a bit more visually interesting? As for the selective color...well, there just is no defense, is there?  )




Day 65 - Tuna by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## snowbear (Aug 30, 2015)

Two-for-one sale (cliches, not tuna)!


----------



## Derrel (Aug 30, 2015)

Pretty good composition on the three cans of tuna photo! Well-done!


----------



## limr (Aug 30, 2015)

Derrel said:


> Pretty good composition on the three cans of tuna photo! Well-done!



Thank you muchly!


----------



## robbins.photo (Aug 30, 2015)

limr said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty good composition on the three cans of tuna photo! Well-done!
> ...



Muchly.  Somehow that tells me that someone apparently missed their infused learning goal.

Lol


----------



## limr (Aug 30, 2015)

robbins.photo said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > Derrel said:
> ...



No, but someone does reserve the right to be playful with her language


----------



## robbins.photo (Aug 30, 2015)

limr said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > limr said:
> ...


Well then let me be the first to say it is muchly deserved.  Lol

Sent from my 306SH using Tapatalk


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Dec 29, 2017)

Looking to resurrect some of these lesser used themes. Help me out folks!


----------



## fishing4sanity (Dec 29, 2017)

I think I'm one of the few to ever take a shot like this.


----------



## katsrevenge (Dec 29, 2017)

Power lines and dirt roads... yup.



EndofSummer by Kat M., on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jan 1, 2018)




----------



## zombiesniper (Jan 1, 2018)

Long exposure night traffic.




Why so much hurry by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## katsrevenge (Jan 1, 2018)

Moodily lit orchids. 



White Orchid by Kat M., on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Mar 7, 2018)




----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Mar 23, 2018)

Another perspective


----------



## Derrel (Mar 23, 2018)

Not sure that this has been seen in decades: wind-blown grasses on a foggy day,


 near the ocean!


----------



## SquarePeg (Mar 23, 2018)

sailboat sunset - how unique!


----------



## Derrel (Mar 23, 2018)

Oh my gosh, those sailboat things! I've not seen them before. My, how beautiful. Was this in Europe or someplace fancy like that? Just wondering...


----------



## SquarePeg (Mar 23, 2018)

Derrel said:


> Oh my gosh, those sailboat things! I've not seen them before. My, how beautiful. Was this in Europe or someplace fancy like that? Just wondering...



Yes these were taken from the private beach at the ultra chic and exclusive Hampton Inn Key Largo.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (May 2, 2018)

A Purple Starfish, Yay!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (May 5, 2018)

Typical Alaskan Coastline Scene


----------

